# Manuals??? Parts help?? thanks.



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello again, been a long while. Anyway, bought a Hinomoto E14 the other day, great running little tractor. Where do I find a manual for this tractor??? Also, is there specific sites for Japanese compact tractors??? Sorry, did a Bing search on this and can't find a service Manual. I know it is close to a Massey 205 but how close? Would a 205 manual work for this tractor? Sorry I'm so lost on this one, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jen123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello choclate-lab i have found the Hinomoto E14 tractor manual at jensales.com .....before i was also lost like you and it feels so frustrated but one of my mate told be about this site and it was really helpfull!


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thank you thank you!!*

Thank you so much for the help, These little buggers are hard to find anything on. I really appreciate your help Jen.Bye


----------



## jen123 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've had a lot of luck finding >tractor manuals< at jensales.com. There were a couple I couldn't find on the site, and their >manual request< service helped out.


----------



## Emlio (Nov 5, 2019)

[QUOTE = "jen123, post: 126121, member: 19351"] Hola choclate-lab, he encontrado el manual del tractor Hinomoto E14 en jensales.com ..... antes también me perdí como tú y me siento muy frustrado, pero uno de mi compañero dijo que se tratara de este sitio y fue realmente útil! [/ QUOTE]


(Hi choclate-lab, I found the Hinomoto E14 tractor manual on jensales.com ..... before I also got lost like you and I feel very frustrated, but one of my partner said it was this site and it was really useful !)


----------



## Emlio (Nov 5, 2019)

Hola amigo yo no puedo encontrar el manual del Hinomoto E14 te agradecería alguna ayuda

(Hello friend, I can't find the Hinomoto E14 manual, I would appreciate some help)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Agregué algunas traducciones con la esperanza de que alguien pueda ayudarte, Emilio. Para que lo sepas, Choclate Lab no ha estado aquí desde 2011, por lo que es poco probable que responda, pero tal vez alguien más pueda ayudarlo. Todavía no lo he buscado, pero puede consultar nuestra pestaña "Manuales" en la parte superior de esta página. ¡Bienvenido al foro por cierto!

I added some translation in hopes someone can help you Emilio. Just so you know, Choclate Lab hasn't been here since 2011, so unlikely he'll respond, but perhaps someone else will be able to help. I haven't looked yet, but you might check out our "Manuals" tab at the top of this page. Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the best that I can do. The manual is hard to find.

Esto es lo mejor que pude hacer. 
El manual es difícil de encontrar.

www.sheaftractor.net


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

chocolate-lab said:


> Also, is there specific sites for Japanese compact tractors???


YES YES YES.

The Gray Market Tractor Clubs are found on Yahoo Groups. There are many of them. 

Sadly, Yahoo Groups is shutting down on December 14th, 2019. Many of us moderators are migrating to Groups.IO per the membership request. It's more work on us to do this rather than having them join the forum here. 

I've taken over the responsibility for the: 
Yanmar Tractor Owners Club
Yanmar Tractor Parts
Yanmar Tractor Info
Gray Market Tractors 

Ian Fomer has the Mitshubish & Satoh Tractor Club 

Other groups and clubs have a small following and will just die off at the deadline. There are up to 3 decades of valuable message board documentation there for these compact tractors that nobody can get anywhere else. 

Hinomoto manuals are so much harder to find than a Yanmar or a Satoh.


----------

